# BMW Z Fest at the 2012 Silverstone Classic



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The UK***8217;s first-ever BMW ***8216;Z-Fest***8217; will be held at the Silverstone Classic, 20-22 July 2012. Organised by the BMW Car Club GB, as one of the highlights of their 60th birthday celebrations, hundreds of BMW***8217;s popular Z1, Z3, Z4 and Z8 sports cars will be on display as well as participating in a special parade lap. BMW UK will also be the ***8216;Official VIP Courtesy Car***8217; for the first time at the Silverstone Classic, whilst visitors to this summer***8217;s event will also be treated to a display of the Bavarian manufacturer***8217;s hottest current cars and famous cars from its glorious heritage.

Silverstone will provide the perfect stage to host the UK***8217;s inaugural Z-Fest and celebrate BMW Car Club***8217;s 60th birthday. Steve Miller, general manager of the BMW Car Club GB said: ***8220;We wanted to do something spectacular to mark our anniversary and staging the UK***8217;s first Z-Fest certainly fits that bill. This really is going to be something special and undoubtedly is this summer***8217;s big event for Zed enthusiasts both in the UK and on the continent.***8221;

As an official sponsor at Silverstone Classic, BMW UK will also provide a VIP courtesy car service for guests and competitors attending the ***8216;World***8217;s Biggest Classic Motor Racing Festival***8217;. Now in its 22nd year, the event will see over 800 fabulous and exotic race cars competing, attracting over 1,000 competitors and over 7,000 classic cars.

Chris Brownridge, Marketing Director of BMW Group UK, said: ***8220;We are really looking forward to the 2012 Silverstone Classic and providing a premium courtesy car service for guests. We***8217;ll also be able to showcase some of our most exciting new and historic cars and join in the Z-Fest and celebrations to mark 60 years of the BMW Car Club GB.***8221;

On display from the BMW range, will be an array of new and potent models including the new BMW M6 Coupe, powered by the latest V8 M TwinPower Turbo engine producing 560hp, and the eagerly anticipated BMW 1 Series 3-door M135i - a true M Performance vehicle. BMW***8217;s super sports car, the legendary M1, will be in the VIP Hospitality area whilst the BMW stand will host a number of other classic BMWs. These include a beautiful BMW 507, clothed in an elegant body designed by Count Albrecht Goetz, and a BMW 2002 Turbo - unveiled in 1973 and the first European production model with turbocharged technology.

The 2012 Silverstone Classic is being held from 20 -22 July 2012. Tickets are available from www.silverstoneclassic.com/buytickets


----------

